# αμερικάνικος vs. αμερικανικός



## infozas

Hello to everybody
are αμερικάνικος and αμερικανικός completely equivalent or is one of the 2 forms to be preferred?

Thank you in advance
Alberto


----------



## Δημήτρης

It's like κινέζικος/κινεζικός.
The second is said to be more formal but the distinction is not so clear anymore. Most will use them interchangeably.

Personally, I decide which to use purely on the basis of phonological context (if this is the term for it).


----------



## spyroware

Αμερικανικός is the proper term. Αμερικάνικος, ρώσικος, τούρκικος and κινέζικος are acceptable exceptions. Αράβικος is in a worse position though: it's often-said but considered uneducated.

Also since Dimitris mentioned κιν_εζικός_, national nouns/adjectives with the -εζ- element are usually frowned upon. Καναδή, Δανικά, Ιάπωνας are much, much better-sounding than Καναδέζα, Δανέζικα, Γιαπωνέζος. This includes the dreaded Εγγλέζος for Άγγλος, but it's kind of acceptable for its quaint value. Κινεζικός and Γιαπωνέζα are exceptions, since the alternatives, σινικός and Ιαπωνίς, are considered too purist.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Again, personally, I prefer the -εζ- versions. And they are not that much frowned upon in most contexts.


----------



## shawnee

I'm equally torn between Γενουάτης and Γενοβέζος. I have leaned towards the later, which I find is also used in the wikipedia on Andrea Doria.


----------



## orthophron

shawnee said:


> I'm equally torn between Γενουάτης and Γενοβέζος. I have leaned towards the later, which I find is also used in the wikipedia on Andrea Doria.


-άτης is greek suffix, matches with the "hellenized" Γένουα, while -έζος has italian origin and maybe fits best to the italian (almost unchanged) word Γένοβα (Genova).


----------



## Eltheza

Very closely related to this, a highly literate Greek friend told me that *αμερικάνος* refers to a Greek-American, while *αμερικανός* refers to any other American!

Any views on this, anyone)*?*


----------



## ireney

Two things:
 a) Regarding the "Italian" vs "Greek": -έζος is of Italian origin. Same as "καπετάνιος", "πόρτα", κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ . While I do agree that the ones ending in "-άνος" are considered/are of "higher" register, there's nothing really wrong with the "-έζος" nor are they un-Greek. Are we absolutely certain by the way that the "-ανος" is of Greek origin? 

b) Eltheza, whoever told you that was/is misinformed. A Greek-American is an "Ελληνοαμερικάνος" (Ελλήνο-Αμερικάνος to be exact). The difference in accent does not denote a difference between a Greek-American (or Canadian, Australian or whatever) and a ... Greek-Greek


----------



## Librarian44

While there is no doubt that a Greek-American is an Ελληνοαμερικάνος (one accent please Ireney), not to mention the rather deprecatory Μπρούκλης (from Brooklyn), it is also true that Greek-Americans, especially  those returning to settle in Greece, are often referred to as Αμερικάνος. Moreover, what about the well-known "φονιάδες των λαών Αμερικάνοι" ?


----------



## elineo

librarian44 said:


> while there is no doubt that a greek-american is an Ελληνοαμερικάνος (one accent please ireney), not to mention the rather deprecatory Μπρούκλης (from brooklyn), it is also true that greek-americans, especially  those returning to settle in greece, are often referred to as Αμερικάνος. Moreover, what about the well-known "φονιάδες των λαών Αμερικάνοι" ?



Μου δίνεις την ευκαιρία να θυμηθώ τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια, μετα την δικτατορία, όπου και η γλώσσα ηταν "πολιτικοποιημένη". Από το τι γλώσσα χρησιμοποιούσε κάποιος καταλάβαινες τι ψήφιζε. Για παράδειγμα, οι αριστεροί τους έλεγαν _αμερικάνους_ ενώ οι δεξιοί _αμερικανούς_. Αυτό τώρα έχει πια ατονίσει. Είχε πλάκα όμως γιατί πολλές λέξεις δεν μπορούσαν να τροποποιηθούν ασνάλογα με την ιδεολογία του καθενός.


----------



## diamanti

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις για τα παράγωγα επίθετα -*ικός *και -*ικος, *πατριδωνυμικά και μη. Όποιος θέλει διορθώνει ή συμπληρώνει.
*1**. *Τα οξύτονα (*-ικός)*, είναι παλαιότερα, αρχαιοελληνικά. Ωστόσο μια τάση αναβιβασμού του τόνου τους εντοπίζεται σχετικά νωρίς (*υπερσυντέλικος *και *υπερσυντελικός *στους γραμματικούς σε αναλογία 2:1).
*2. *Τα προπαροξύτονα (*-ικος) *αποτελούν ισχνή μειοψηφία σε σχέση με τα οξύτονα (*-ικός)*.
*3. *Τα οξύτονα έχουν τα πλείστα λόγια προέλευση και πολύ λίγα συναντώνται στην αρχαία ελληνική.
*4. *Πολλά, ιδίως τα παλαιότερα ή τα πλέον χρησιμοποιούμενα, παρουσιάζουν και τον παλαιότερο οξύτονο τύπο (*-ικός*) και το νεότερο προπαροξύτονο (-*ικος): *_τουρκικός, τούρκικος - ρωσικός, ρώσικος - αμερικανικός, αμερικάνικος - σλαβικός, σλάβικος - βελγικός, βέλγικος - επαρχιωτικός, επαρχιώτικος κ.λπ. _Η επίσημη και η γραπτή γλώσσα προτιμά βέβαια την παλαιότερη γραφή. Κάποια νεότερα πάλι, υποθέτω μετά τον πόλεμο σχηματισμένα, παρουσιάζονται μόνο με τον προπαροξύτονο τύπο: _αργεντίνικος, περουβιάνικος, ναπολιτάνικος, καναδέζικος, παναμέζικος κ.ά._
*5. *Ο νεότερος προπαροξύτονος τύπος έχει ένα ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον: είναι περισσότερο «συναισθηματικός», με μια χροιά είτε πολιτική (_αμερικάνικος, αντάρτικο, μπολσεβίκικος, παρτιζάνικος, ιησουίτικος, χίτικος _κ.ά) είτε κοινωνική (_γύφτικος, κουτσο-βλάχικος_, _μποέμικος, βρόμικος, τσιγγάνικος, τσαγγάρικο, κατεργάρικος, γέρικος, κλέφτικος, ψεύτικος, φακίρικος, τσακίρικος, ρουμάνικα, βουλγάρικα, εργένικος _κ.α), μάγκικη (_αγύρτικος, ασίκικος, ζεμπέκικο, χασάπικο, σέρτικος, μόρτικος, λωποδύτικος, μαστόρικος, ρεμπέτικο, κοκέτικος_ κ.λπ.). Πολλές από τις λέξεις παραγωγής εδώ είναι βέβαια ξενόγλωσσες.
*6. *Μία σταθερά του σχηματισμού των προπαροξύτονων (*-ικος) *είναι ότι προέρχονται όλα από *παροξύτονα ουσιαστικά. *Τα οξύτονα *(-ικός) *δεν υπόκεινται σ΄ αυτό τον περιορισμό.
*7. *Και στα πολύ λιγότερα, όπως είπαμε προπαροξύτονα (*-ικος) *υπάρχει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις στεγανός σχηματισμός που αποτρέπει τον οξύτονο σχηματισμό. Τέτοια είναι όσα προέρχονται από ουσιαστικά που λήγουν σε *-ούλης *(_χαζούλικος_, _μικρούλικος_ κ.λπ.) *, -άνος *_(καθαρευουσιάνικος, πρωτευουσιάνικος)_*, -άρης *_(λιγδιάρικος, ερωτιάρικος, μουρντάρικος)_*, *ή δέχονται το υποκοριστικό επίθημα *-ούτσικος*
*8. *Σε πολλά προπαροξύτονα *(-ικος) *το θηλυκό τους, ως ουσιαστικό συνήθως, τονίζεται (και) στη λήγουσα: _η χασαπική, η τσαγγαρική, η ρουμανική, η τσοπανική _κ.λπ.
*9. *Πολλά προπαροξύτονα (*-ίτικος) *φαίνεται να οφείλουν τη δημιουργία τους στη πολυσυλλαβία τους: _αγιωργίτικο, κυκλαδίτικος, αιγαιοπελαγίτικος, _ενώ το _πολίτικος, _μάλλον για να διαστέλλεται από την _πολιτική _γενικώς.


----------



## Δημήτρης

How can it be wrong if it is widely used?

Edit. It was an answer to a deleted post... I think.


----------



## diamanti

Με βάση τα επίθετα τώρα με καταλήξεις *-ίτικος *και* -ιτικός*,  κάποιες σκέψεις και κάποιες παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με τη γλώσσα και την  εξουσία. 
Μάζεψα κοντά μια σαρανταριά από δαύτα, αρκετό δείγμα νομίζω  ώστε να θεωρηθεί αντιπροσωπευτικό. Τα χώρισα σε τρεις ομάδες, με βάση  τα χαρακτηριστικά τους:
*1. *Σε κείνα που η κατάληξη *-ίτικος   *παραμένει νομίζω ακλόνητη:_εαμίτικος, κνίτικος, αλφαμίτικος,  ελασίτικος, εδεσίτικος, γκεσταπίτικος, ελανίτικος, δαπίτικος,  πασκίτικος, ναρίτικος, μοσχοβίτικος, σταχανοβίτικος, εακίτικος,  ασφαλίτικος, εαρίτικος. _
Κοινό *χαρακτηριστικό *τους η  αριστερή τους προέλευση, χρήση ή αναφορά. 
*2. *Σε κείνα που η  κατάληξή τους *-ιτικός φαίνεται *σταθερή και πάντως είναι  καταγεγραμμένη: _τραπεζιτικός, μητροπολιτικός, οπλιτικός, (χρηματο-,  κτηματο-, ναυλο-, τραπεζο-, κ.λπ.)μεσιτικός_, _αιγινιτικός,  αρεοπαγιτικός, σεφαρδιτικός, συβαριτικός, ουνιτικός, σημιτικός,  αβδηριτικός, ερημιτικός, μαρωνιτικός, σουνιτικός. 
_*Χαρακτηριστικά  *τους: αρκετά είναι ήδη γνωστά από την αρχαία, η αριστερά (ή αυτό  που πρέπει να νοείται ως αριστερά...) δεν υπολήπτεται διόλου το  σημαινόμενό τους, άλλα έχουν λόγια καταγωγή και πιθανότατα πρώτα  γράφτηκαν στη γλώσσα της εξουσίας και μετά μιλήθηκαν. Σαφώς και  παρουσιάζουν κινητικότητα μετάπτωσης σε προπαροξύτονα (*-ίτικος).
3.  *Στα *διεκδικούμενα*:_ισραηλίτικος-ισραηλιτικός,  ιησουίτικος-ιησουιτικός, συβαρίτικος-συβαριτικός, αιγινιτικός-αιγινίτικο  _(φιστίκι-λαγήνι), _κοσμοπολίτικος-κοσμοπολιτικός,  φαλαγγίτικος-φαλαγγιτικός, συμμορίτικος- (κομμουνιστο-,  ληστο-)συμμοριτικός _κ.λπ. Η παρατήρησή μου εδώ είναι και απόδειξη  ότι η γλώσσα είναι αντιεξουσιαστικό όργανο: _φαλαγγίτικος _είναι ο  στρατός του Φράνκο για την αριστερά. Για τις δεξιές εφημερίδες της  εποχής είναι _φαλαγγιτικός_ (ανάλογα και με τους φαλαγγίτες του  Λιβάνου). Επίσης: _συμμορίτικες_ είναι οι ομάδες των παρακρατικών  για την αριστερά μετά τη Βάρκιζα. Για το επίσημο κράτος _αντισυμμοριτικός  _είναι ο δικός τους_ αγών._


----------



## infozas

Hello
thanks to everybody for answering.

My level of Greek is not so good to understand long texts in Greek, so I would appreciate very much if you could make an effort (like I do) and use English in order to give your explanations (with Greek examples of course).

Kind Regards
Alberto


----------

